# Show Tan



## Meta (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi, looking for some advice on tan for shows. Only previously used Pro Tan and Dream Tan, however we all know the mess of Dream Tan! I have very pale skin and prepped using Pro Tan (2 coats Thur, 2 coats Fri, 1 coat Dream Tan on Sat show), however had to apply the Dream Tan backstage for it to appear okay - trying not to move in case of smudges. I really liked the look of the tan, however wondering what everyone else uses in order to get as dark as the effects of the Dream Tan. Thanks


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Jan Tana is very popular, and if done correctly ( apply a coat, let dry, shower off excess, repeat several times) over 3 days or so in our experience it has a beautiful colour with no streaks. plus it has the advantage of being dry on the day of the show so won't rub off everywhere. apply a little oil backstage and voila ! robert's your fathers brother. alternatively, panatta is quick and easy, has a great colour and drys better than dream tan. but it's hard to find these days.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

personally ive had best results with pro tan as a base and dream tan the night before the show and then a very light coat of dream tan backstage. but thats just personal preference!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Bodyworks said:


> Jan Tana is very popular, and if done correctly ( apply a coat, let dry, shower off excess, repeat several times) over 3 days or so in our experience it has a beautiful colour with no streaks. plus it has the advantage of being dry on the day of the show so won't rub off everywhere. apply a little oil backstage and voila ! robert's your fathers brother. alternatively, panatta is quick and easy, has a great colour and drys better than dream tan. but it's hard to find these days.


I can never get Jan Tana to work satisfactory - well, not dark enough for stage use. Just falls off :lol:

Skin type maybe 

Weeman had a bad experience at the Brits this year too, put multiple coats on nights in advance - and just sweated it all off overnight, was white as a sheet show morning - had to do an emergency repair job in the morning.

And promptly sweated that off too :lol:

Still comes off eve with me doing the whole shabang, exfoliating, moisturising etc with the Jan Tana stuff too.

What am I doing wrong?

Love the colour of dream tan, nothing looks as good for me personally, but I hate the stuff, the feel of it suffocating my skin :lol:


----------



## mags (Oct 2, 2011)

have you tryed spray tans there is a lot of colours on the market that are really dark plus they are water based . You could get one a day build the colour up till your day of show then apply dream tan to give you that extra darkness .I run a mobile tanning business and there is a lot of great colours you can use just to give you that extra darkness


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

don't do what i did last time and just endlessly apply dream tan like there's no tomorrow. i had 3 tubs of the stuff on for the morning show and another one at night. massive overkill.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

i think if you use pro tan as your base then apply a coat of dream tan with a roller before you go, then juust top it up backstage . as leeb says ,

also im with rs2007 it feels like s**t on your skin


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

RS2007 said:


> I can never get Jan Tana to work satisfactory - well, not dark enough for stage use. Just falls off :lol:
> 
> Skin type maybe
> 
> ...


i think jan tana is a fantastic product however, the reason i think it worked so well on me is that ive always been over the top about mosturising my skin. for years every time i have a bath or shower i use body butter etc. not just the week before a show like most do. the main reson tan goes 'streaky' is that the tan soaks in on dry areas and not on others. so when people try and layer up coats it makes it worse.

i agree dream tan is a nightmare but applied right it is the best colour on stage

x


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Bodyworks said:


> don't do what i did last time and just endlessly apply dream tan like there's no tomorrow. i had 3 tubs of the stuff on for the morning show and another one at night. massive overkill.


just think how much you would have used if you were over 5ft 6''!!

xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

lushis said:


> have you tryed spray tans there is a lot of colours on the market that are really dark plus they are water based . You could get one a day build the colour up till your day of show then apply dream tan to give you that extra darkness .I run a mobile tanning business and there is a lot of great colours you can use just to give you that extra darkness


this is a good point ive seen some really dark spray tans competiters have used as a base coat, just a bit darker and they would be darker enough for stage the only thing a would say is becareful if you dont think its dark enough and try applying dream tan over it some combinations can produce a green look

x


----------



## Philips1962 (Mar 17, 2011)

I do the same as LeeB. I dry the dream tan with a hair dryer set to warm. It does not smudge too much if you apply a coat the night before, and yes it feels a bit yuk to sleep in this state, I usually wear some clothing to go to bed in to stop it getting everywhere ! Smooth it out in the morning then apply a thin coat the morning of the show. Dry it.

When you get back stage all it will need is a smooth over.

I have tried just using the spray tans, all types, and alone they just don't get you dark enough.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

> just think how much you would have used if you were over 5ft 6''!!
> 
> xx


ahem. i'm 5 feet seven and a half as you well know.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

Bodyworks said:


> ahem. i'm 5 feet seven and a half as you well know.


yeah in my heels!

x


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

aye well your all taler than me so !!! as for skin and tan..always body brush.. well at least once a week.. keep a brush that never gets wet. And body butter or good old Nivea is good. I never seem to get dark enough, use dream, and have used Jan tana before.. maybe just an extra coat a day earlier would do it....


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

another tosser ^^^^^^^^:jerkit:


----------

